# 3/4 bear mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

here is a bear that i just finished up.


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow that looks awesome!


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

very cool


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------

